# 5 Dòng đèn ngủ để bàn chính hãng được yêu thích nhất 2021



## gomsubaokhanh (22/12/21)

Thị trường hiện nay có vô số các loại đèn ngủ với kiểu dáng và công năng khác nhau. Việc chọn lựa chiếc đèn ngủ để bàn phù hợp mang đến sự mới lạ cho không gian. Nếu bạn đang còn phân vân, tham khảo ngay Top các đèn ngủ tốt nhất hiện nay dưới đây.

Lợi ích của đèn ngủ để bàn

Đèn ngủ là một trong những thiết bị phát sáng được sử dụng trong không gian sống. Tuy nhiên, chúng có thiết kế khác với đèn LED. Chung mục đích để chiếu sáng nhưng đèn ngủ còn phục vụ trong nhiều nhu cầu khác nhau của con người.

Đèn ngủ hiện nay đa dạng về kiểu dáng, nhưng phổ biến nhất vẫn là đèn ngủ để bàn.






Đèn ngủ để bàn thường có độ sáng thấp hơn so với đèn ngủ thông thường. Một số loại được cài đặt chế độ tùy chỉnh ánh sáng để bạn có thể sử dụng mức ánh sáng mong muốn cho từng mục đích khác nhau.

Đèn ngủ có tác dụng đem đến giấc ngủ sâu, cải thiện thời lượng giấc ngủ. Đồng thời, đèn ngủ ngày nay còn được sử dụng như một vật phẩm trang trí không gian phòng ngủ.

Tiêu chí chọn đèn ngủ để bàn chuẩn

Khi mua bất cứ một phẩm nào, chất lượng luôn là điều người tiêu dùng quan tâm. Đèn ngủ để bàn cũng không ngoại lệ.

Nếu bạn muốn sở hữu các sản phẩm đèn ngủ để bàn tốt nhất, tuổi thọ cao, hãy lựa chọn dựa trên những tiêu chí sau:

Màu sắc ánh sáng của đèn ngủ để bàn

Màu sắc ánh sáng của đèn sẽ có ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến cảm quan của cả không gian, từ đó hình thành nên trạng thái và cảm xúc của người sử dụng.

Ngoài ra, màu sắc ảnh sáng cũng có thể ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng và thời lượng của giấc ngủ. Việc lựa chọn màu sắc phù hợp vừa đảm bảo yếu tố thẩm mỹ, vừa bổ trợ cho sức khỏe và tinh thần.

Tốt nhất khi mua đèn ngủ để bàn, nên chọn đèn có ánh sáng tự nhiên, gần với ánh sáng mặt trời. Ánh sáng trắng cũng có thể chấp nhận.

Tuyệt đối không nên mua các loại đèn xanh, đỏ, tím, hồng… Về lâu dài, chúng ảnh hưởng không tốt đến thị giác, giấc ngủ và tinh thần. Các loại ánh sáng mạnh cũng nên tránh. Bởi chúng có thể khiến bạn khó vào giấc.

Kiểu dáng màu sắc đèn ngủ để bàn

Một chiếc đèn ngủ để bàn chất lượng, khả năng chiếu sáng tối ưu đồng thời hòa hợp với phòng ngủ sẽ nâng tầm và làm nổi bật cả căn phòng.

Xem thêm: REVIEW 5 đèn ngủ để bàn tốt nhất hiện nay


----------

